# New Mentor in da House!



## Chevy

Make sure you say Congrats! to JustPassingBy of the Microsoft Collective, our newest Mentor.


Thanks for all the hard work ...


ray:


----------



## Doby

Congrats and great job!


----------



## carsey

Congratulations. Keep up the great work.


----------



## jen56

Congratulations


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Congrats


----------



## kodi

Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## dai

congratulations


----------



## chauffeur2

Congratulations...a well deserved promotion!! :4-clap:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Congrats on the promotion. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Deleted090308

Congratulations. :4-clap:


----------



## mattlock

Congrats Justpassingby, and Welcome to the Blue.:smile::wave:


----------



## Go The Power

Congrats justpassingby, this is a great achievement and well deserved :sayyes:

Keep up the great work ray:ray: :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## twajetmech

Congrats ! welcome to the team !


----------



## JohnthePilot

Congratulations JustPassingBy. Very well deserved.


----------



## Geekgirl

This promotion couldn't have be given to a better candidate.
justpassingby, I cant say how much we appreciate your contributions in our forum.

Congratulations Gilles :grin:


----------



## justpassingby

Thx to all of you ! 

Special thanks to Geekgirl who brought me into this :grin: 

It's in such situations that I find my English is really lacking :embarased

You're a great bunch of people and it's you guys and all the other staffers at TSF who are the ones deserving the kudos for making this forum such a pleasant place. It really is a pleasure working with you ray:

Keep up the great job you do !

Gilles


----------



## Ben

Congratulations justpassingby :luxhello: :luxhello:


----------



## Ried

Hey Gilles--well deserved indeed. I knew it was only a matter of time. :grin:

Congratulations. :woot:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Congratulations! Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## nickster_uk

Nice one JustPassingBy...deserved promotion. Well done :smile:


----------



## Zazula

Congratulations, Gilles! :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian

Belated congrats!! (These things always happen when I go on holiday...:grin


----------



## JohnthePilot

Glaswegian said:


> Belated congrats!! (These things always happen when I go on holiday...:grin


Don't go on holiday then. :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian

JohnthePilot said:


> Don't go on holiday then. :grin:


That's it? Your best suggestion? Jeez...no wonder I go on holiday...:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

ROFLMAO. Well, we could suspend the forum til you got back. :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

justpassingby said:


> It's in such situations that I find my English is really lacking :embarased


I for one haven't noticed .. and you should see my Greek .. 

Congratulations and thanks for all your hard work & Help


----------



## justpassingby

I can write, with some help, but trust me you don't want to hear me speak :grin: 

Belated thanks to all of you for all those kind words !


----------

